# Cake for 2009 Halloween party



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I just made this cake this week. I was trying it out for a class that I am taking. I think it's going to be my cake I have at our Halloween/1st Anniversary Party we have this year. Unless I try other ideas out.




























Everything is ediable, except the inside of the pumpkin. The cake is covered with Fondant and some of the decorations on the sides.




























The pumpkin, cat, little pumpkins and leaves are all made from Gum Paste.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love it... you made that? WOW!

Love the top with the kitty and pumpkin!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Can you eat it? Or should I say, is it edible? It looks great. Yum.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

That's a great looking cake! I've always wanted to get into fondant and gum paste, but have been too afraid to try it. I really love the colors - especially the blue and the trees. Nice Job!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Excellent work!! I am very impressed that you made that yourself!!

***applause, applause***


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the positive comments. Yes it is totally edible, except the inside of the pumpkin that is a stryofoam ball and model magic covered in gumpaste, I didn't want to use that much gum paste. I was worried about working with fondant and the gum paste also, but I'm getting more comfortable with it. I have to work more with the fondant when covering a cake. It dries pretty quick, but it's easier then covering the cake with buttercream and trying to put all the decorations on it. As for the Gum Paste, LOVE IT! It's like working with FIMO or Sculpty clay only it air dries pretty quick. I have a couple other cakes I wanted to try and now that I know how to use the stuff I'm going to try them.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Well that is good to know, because it looks so good I would have tried to eat the pumpkin.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful work!

My wife took the Wilton class series a few years ago and really enjoyed it. From time to time, she makes some pretty amazing cakes. Last year, she made a really cool haunted house cake for Halloween. It had white chocolate ghosts, pumpkins, vines and shutters -- it was great.

I wish I had a picture.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow! That was some class if you came away being able to make something like that. Looks fantastic!

MsM


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

TK that's the classes that I'm in now. I have 1 more to go! I can't wait to try out more ideas. I just getting tired of eating cake!


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, that cakes a stunner!  Glad you've taken pictures of it! It would be a shame to have made something so great and not shown anyone!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I have always wanted to take the Wilton cake classes.

Your cake is very inspiring.


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I wouldn't want to eat it - it's too nice!!! haha


----------



## Brewgirl (Jun 20, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!! And YUM! Great work!!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome cake!


----------



## giftcard (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow, wow, WOW!!!!!!! That cake is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## midnighthags2 (May 12, 2009)

*Wow!!!*

Fantastic cake!!
What cake decorating class are you taking?
I'm very impressed!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*You did a fabulous job darling!!! I love it!!! THats actually a good idea trying out a cake now so you know exactly what you are doing for Halloween. I might get in my kitchen this weekend and try some things out. THanks for sharing it really looks fantastic*


----------

